# ...  The strongest player in the NFL right now  ...



## charley (Aug 6, 2017)

..James Harrison is a beast !!!

https://youtu.be/-E4ksVh89C4


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 6, 2017)

James Harrison is really a monster.. I shouldnt say that. Ive been programmed to say this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2017)

Steagles legacy: Eagles, Steelers merged in 1943 to form a team of misfits that kept the NFL afloat..

When the Eagles and Steelers merged to form the Steagles in 1943, the team's goal was to keep the NFL afloat and help capture normalcy on the home front as war raged in Europe.

The league lacked players in 1943, because so many joined the military. The Steelers only had seven under contract for the season before joining forces with the Eagles, Algeo said. That's why the NFL owners decided the Steelers and Eagles should merge, despite the tension it caused in the Keystone State.

The Steagles didn't get along at first, as competitive tempers overwhelmed the desire for unity. Not to mention, the two co-head coaches, tasked with promoting camaraderie, couldn't stand each other when the season began.


----------



## maintsparky (Aug 9, 2017)

what the deuce. Dude is amazing


----------



## JR. (Aug 11, 2017)

Very impressive!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

